# Safe Centipede Cage?



## Jesse James (Aug 3, 2016)

Is a 7 x 20 x 10 glass screen top tank a ok home for a giant centipede? Thanks.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 3, 2016)

I assume inches of course and not cm. 

10 inches the height, btw?


----------



## Jesse James (Aug 3, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I assume inches of course and not cm.
> 
> 10 inches the height, btw?


Yes sorry, 7 inches high 20 inches long 10 inches wide. I hope it's not a puzzle lol, those measurements always confuse me in which order they go.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 3, 2016)

Well, the general consensus when centipedes are involved is that you need to keep those in a no chances of escape, quite taller enclosure/cage.

I have to say that I'm not exactly the best here for discuss centipedes (I'm pretty new to those, unlike for T's) but with that said, frankly the height issue enters only due to their, pretty badass, escape ability, and not because they need that for thrive like, for instance, arboreal _Theraphosidae_.

Now 7 inches seems to me a bit low, but what really matters is if the enclosure you plan to use is really a "no escape" one for me. If yes, then IMO could work, I see why not.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jesse James (Aug 3, 2016)

I think so, It has a sliding screen top with a pin to keep it closed, I'm just wondering if the centipede can eat through the screen top lol.


----------



## Ceymann (Aug 3, 2016)

When I kept a 6in Scolopendra sp. back in the day I found they can't climb glass very well, but they have no problem with climbing plastic/ acyrlic. Honestly they made me more nervous than OW T's when transferring cages, super fast! 
I hear they pack a nasty punch, need more height space if this is a plastic enclosure, those things can move like lighting when they want to

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jesse James (Aug 3, 2016)

Ceymann said:


> When I kept a 6in Scolopendra sp. back in the day I found they can't climb glass very well, but they have no problem with climbing plastic/ acyrlic. Honestly they made me more nervous than OW T's when transferring cages, super fast!
> I hear they pack a nasty punch, need more height space if this is a plastic enclosure, those things can move like lighting when they want to


I heard they were very slow and easy to maneuver.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 3, 2016)

Ceymann said:


> When I kept a 6in Scolopendra sp. back in the day I found they can't climb glass very well, but they have no problem with climbing plastic/ acyrlic. Honestly they made me more nervous than OW T's when transferring cages, super fast!
> I hear they pack a nasty punch, need more height space if this is a plastic enclosure, those things can move like lighting when they want to


I completely agree with what you said. Nothing in 25 years of _Theraphosidae _concerned me like my _Scolopendra subspinipes_. Nothing, name an OW _Theraphosidae_, 'Baboons' etc. *Nothing* are like those IMO.

I keep him/her (have no clue about the sex, sold as unsexed... nor I plan to try to sex that nasty ah ah) in a plastic enclosure. I will say now (sorry I'm not the best with inches) that the height is, more or less, 10 inches.

There's a lot of floor and wide space of course. Now the centipede is under the cork bark, where burrowed, is out mostly for eat when he/she's hungry... but *I saw* the bugger climbing, *I saw* that creepy trying to open the top with the head, *I saw *that nasty munching with _forcipules _the plastic, overall...* I saw *his/her _antennae _(part of those) out of the enclosure, LOL.

That bugger changed my life. Lives here, under the cork bark on the right:




Jesus Christ  I hope/pray that my sort of "Mafioso's" deal will continue: a _B.dubia_ when out, always. No bites/escapes raptures in exchange

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jesse James (Aug 3, 2016)

Here's my other centipede In a 10 gallon. I caught him out and took a picture right next to the skull. Pretty wicked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ceymann (Aug 3, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I completely agree with what you said. Nothing in 25 years of _Theraphosidae _concerned me like my _Scolopendra subspinipes_. Nothing, name an OW _Theraphosidae_, 'Baboons' etc. *Nothing* are like those IMO.
> 
> I keep him/her (have no clue about the sex, sold as unsexed... nor I plan to try to sex that nasty ah ah) in a plastic enclosure. I will say now (sorry I'm not the best with inches) that the height is, more or less, 10 inches.
> 
> ...


Agree most spastastic invert I have ever owned, highly unpredictable, stupid fast and from what I hear when they bite they latch on and don't let go. Very nasty animal if you don't respect it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 3, 2016)

Ceymann said:


> Agree most spastastic invert I have ever owned, highly unpredictable, stupid fast and from what I hear when they bite they latch on and don't let go. Very nasty animal if you don't respect it.


Very true man. The only thing that gives a bit of solace is, IMO irony, the bite part, for that those (unlike certain OW arboreal T's able to perform some quite nice jump) they need really to enter in contact with you/your hand etc for bite, so with a no handling policy, and long tongs, problem solved but, but... because in life there's always a "But", IMO what remains is what I can't control, like lovely creepy bugger that manage to escape when I'm not home  <-- Eek!

but I think I'm a bit paranoid about the issue. Still, T's are escape masters they say? No, centipedes are

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## shining (Aug 3, 2016)

Jesse James said:


> Yes sorry, 7 inches high 20 inches long 10 inches wide. I hope it's not a puzzle lol, those measurements always confuse me in which order they go.


This is the order: L x W x H



Jesse James said:


> I think so, It has a sliding screen top with a pin to keep it closed, I'm just wondering if the centipede can eat through the screen top lol.


If your pede can reach the top of the enclosure, it's not good.
If your screen mesh is the weak and flimsy type, it's not good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shining (Aug 3, 2016)

Ceymann said:


> When I kept a 6in Scolopendra sp. back in the day I found they can't climb glass very well, but they have no problem with climbing plastic/ acyrlic. Honestly they made me more nervous than OW T's when transferring cages, super fast!
> I hear they pack a nasty punch, need more height space if this is a plastic enclosure, those things can move like lighting when they want to


They can't climb smooth surfaces in general. They can't climb plastic or acrylic unless it's some really porous material or you have all kinds of calcium build up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jesse James (Aug 3, 2016)

shining said:


> This is the order: L x W x H
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard it a few different ways. Could you explain why it's not good if it can reach the top please.


----------



## Ceymann (Aug 3, 2016)

shining said:


> They can't climb smooth surfaces in general. They can't climb plastic or acrylic unless it's some really porous material or you have all kinds of calcium build up.


Glass, yes they can't climb it, however they can scale the walls of a critter keeper with ease.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Helpful 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 3, 2016)

shining said:


> They can't climb smooth surfaces in general. They can't climb plastic or acrylic unless it's some really porous material or you have all kinds of calcium build up.


I don't know about acrylic but I saw mine more than once (three times if I'm not wrong so far ) climbing and reaching the top, using that helluva of "feet" and the holes for climbing like Messner. Once in the top, trying to squeeze under, but failing always. However a bit part of the _antennae _managed to exit once but those are very thin as you know. With the head bugger try to hit the top but the top remains pretty firm.

Needless to say when I see that I drop an adult roach and He/She/That monster calm down a bit like a Mafia enforcer when he take the cash.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 3, 2016)

Basically this is (a random, took from the Internet) my centipede enclosure, but without those four sort of wheels you see in this picture.

Question: How much do I have to worry for you people, lol?

So far seems safe, those two locking devices (left/right) seal the top well. Opinions please thanks


----------



## shining (Aug 3, 2016)

Jesse James said:


> I've heard it a few different ways. Could you explain why it's not good if it can reach the top please.


If they can reach the top you've failed at making an escape proof enclosure. If they reach the top they have a chance of finding any possible escape route via wedging themselves through a corner of the lid that gives just enough to get its head in, chewing through some weak screen, or extending itself to grab the rim of the enclosure when you open it. 

Also, you heard wrong about them being slow and easy to maneuver. Both of my S. dehaani are way higher strung than any of my OW Ts. Those legs move so fast, look at those blurs!



Here's my viv for my full grown S. dehaani.
20 gallon tall with a heavy duty metal screen lid with Snaplock Velcro and duct tape. My S. dehaani is 7"+ and can't reach the top no matter how hard it tried. The extra room gives me more space to work with too, so I don't have to worry about it being inches away while I do maintenance.

Reactions: Like 4 | Useful 1


----------



## shining (Aug 3, 2016)

Ceymann said:


> Glass, yes they can't climb it, however they can scale the walls of a critter keeper with ease.


Thats funny, neither of mine climbed the walls of my kritter keeper or any deli cups. I use kritter keeper as my temp enclosures when rehousing and it's an old one with lots of scratches from sand.


----------



## shining (Aug 3, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I don't know about acrylic but I saw mine more than once (three times if I'm not wrong so far ) climbing and reaching the top, using that helluva of "feet" and the holes for climbing like Messner. Once in the top, trying to squeeze under, but failing always. However a bit part of the _antennae _managed to exit once but those are very thin as you know. With the head bugger try to hit the top but the top remains pretty firm.
> 
> Needless to say when I see that I drop an adult roach and He/She/That monster calm down a bit like a Mafia enforcer when he take the cash.


So, he used the vent holes to climb and not the smooth plastic?


----------



## Jesse James (Aug 3, 2016)

My big 8in scolopendra subspinipes decided to come out and say hi lol. But I've had a centipede in the cage i describe for over a year, it would climb on the screen but it never chewed of try to escape it just chilled, the only time it tried to escape was through the silicone corners lol luckily that's not going to budge. I don't go on forums for anything so I thought I would give it a try and see how someone would react to my setup. I've had people say that I'm crazy for that setup. But have had no problems.


----------



## shining (Aug 3, 2016)

Jesse James said:


> My big 8in scolopendra subspinipes decided to come out and say hi lol. But I've had a centipede in the cage i describe for over a year, it would climb on the screen but it never chewed of try to escape it just chilled, the only time it tried to escape was through the silicone corners lol luckily that's not going to budge. I don't go on forums for anything so I thought I would give it a try and see how someone would react to my setup. I've had people say that I'm crazy for that setup. But have had no problems.


React to your setup? You can't see anything in your picture. Just some redlight, a skull and a centipede.


----------



## Jesse James (Aug 3, 2016)

shining said:


> React to your setup? You can't see anything in your picture. Just some redlight, a skull and a centipede.


Not the picture, that was just a cool picture i took, I mean the cage because of the height, everyone says to have a very tall top or your dumb and it will escape and you will have to move.lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jesse James (Aug 3, 2016)

Here's the centipede
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 in that cage I described


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 3, 2016)

shining said:


> So, he used the vent holes to climb and not the smooth plastic?


I don't know 100% how, but I can guarantee you that, while the height level of my enclosure indeed isn't the proper one, there is nothing that bugger could use for move for help, let's say, his/her climbing. 

At least a good 5 times failed hard, falling almost at trying, but on three occasions, as I've said, managed to reach the top 

Last time happened 15 days ago, I was sleeping, 6 of the morning, and that bugger woke me up with that sound performed with the head for trying to open the top. I assume the centipede used the holes I drilled, don't know.

The first word I've said (I swear) was "Christ!" just like Gene Hackman in '80 movies, then I watched closely the bugger, ready for everything. Failed... his/her head did not passed under that, still a creepy and somewhat entertaining thing to watch. Unlike T's those aren't scared :-s

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## shining (Aug 3, 2016)

Jesse James said:


> Not the picture, that was just a cool picture i took, I mean the cage because of the height, everyone says to have a very tall top or your dumb and it will escape and you will have to move.lol


Oh. Yeah, it is a cool picture though.

Me personally, I wouldn't feel safe with those dimensions with the size of pede that is in there. I wouldn't recommend it to anyone either.

If you felt it was safe why ask and then disagree when you're told it doesn't seem safe?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jesse James (Aug 3, 2016)

shining said:


> Oh. Yeah, it is a cool picture though.
> 
> Me personally, I wouldn't feel safe with those dimensions with the size of pede that is in there. I wouldn't recommend it to anyone either.
> 
> If you felt it was safe why ask and then disagree when you're told it doesn't seem safe?


To see what type of people are on this forum, See how they explain things and to decide whether if i have a real question that it will be answered appropriately. It was a forum test and it passed. I was on monsterfishkeepers forum and it's full of DAs, It blew my mind, I got banned because I wanted my oscar to have a fresh whole foods diet and everyone pushed and harassed me to throw pellets in a few times a day and let it be, instead of insects and things the oscar would eat in the wild which they say would be bad for the oscar, which made me believe that forum is full of petco and petsmart employees. lol P.S. I was told that it was safe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shining (Aug 3, 2016)

Jesse James said:


> To see what type of people are on this forum, See how they explain things and to decide whether if i have a real question that it will be answered appropriately. It was a forum test and it passed. I was on monsterfishkeepers forum and it's full of DAs, It blew my mind, I got banned because I wanted my oscar to have a fresh whole foods diet and everyone pushed and harassed me to throw pellets in a few times a day and let it be, instead of insects and things the oscar would eat in the wild which they say would be bad for the oscar, which made me believe that forum is full of petco and petsmart employees. lol P.S. I was told that it was safe.


I'm a member of monsterfishkeepers too and they are some of the most informative people on fish on the internet. 

Feeding your oscar feeder insects/fish (from a trusted source) and fresh veggies isn't bad for them, it just means your have to really pay attention to the nutritional contents and how much they are receiving. The easiest thing would be to feed them high quality pellets and fish food. Even then you'd want to pay attention to what's in them and vary it. Oscars are really prone to hole in the head and their diet as well as size of tank and filtration play a big part. 

Enough about fish.. 

If you feel safe with your pede in that size of enclosure carry on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ceymann (Aug 3, 2016)

Jesse James said:


> To see what type of people are on this forum, See how they explain things and to decide whether if i have a real question that it will be answered appropriately. It was a forum test and it passed. I was on monsterfishkeepers forum and it's full of DAs, It blew my mind, I got banned because I wanted my oscar to have a fresh whole foods diet and everyone pushed and harassed me to throw pellets in a few times a day and let it be, instead of insects and things the oscar would eat in the wild which they say would be bad for the oscar, which made me believe that forum is full of petco and petsmart employees. lol P.S. I was told that it was safe.


Crickets and natural foods bad for the oscar? no, however pellet food is extremely nutrient and protein dense, way more so than crickets, and to be honest a good pellet food ( if it eats it) would actually be more desirable due to its nutrition.  I have queen anthias in my reef that wont eat anything but thawed frozen mysis shrimp, they always spit out the pellets I give them even though the pellets would provide a ton more nutrition than a thawed mysis shrimp that is 80% water.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jesse James (Aug 3, 2016)

shining said:


> I'm a member of monsterfishkeepers too and they are some of the most informative people on fish on the internet.
> 
> Feeding your oscar feeder insects/fish (from a trusted source) and fresh veggies isn't bad for them, it just means your have to really pay attention to the nutritional contents and how much they are receiving. The easiest thing would be to feed them high quality pellets and fish food. Even then you'd want to pay attention to what's in them and vary it. Oscars are really prone to hole in the head and their diet as well as size of tank and filtration play a big part.
> 
> ...


Ask one of the administrators to unban me please. username OscarCichlid2

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shining (Aug 3, 2016)

Jesse James said:


> Ask one of the administrators to unban me please. username OscarCichlid2


Hahahaha. After I remember my password I could throw a line but depending on what you did they may not bite.


----------



## Vanessa (Aug 4, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> There's a lot of floor and wide space of course. Now the centipede is under the cork bark, where burrowed, is out mostly for eat when he/she's hungry... but *I saw* the bugger climbing, *I saw* that creepy trying to open the top with the head, *I saw *that nasty munching with _forcipules _the plastic, overall...* I saw *his/her _antennae _(part of those) out of the enclosure, LOL.
> That bugger changed my life.
> Jesus Christ  I hope/pray that my sort of "Mafioso's" deal will continue: a _B.dubia_ when out, always. No bites/escapes raptures in exchange


And, here you are, trying to convince me to add one to my list of friendly neighbourhood inverts.
I have the utmost appreciation and respect for these awesome beings, but *under no circumstances* am I going to be dealing with that. I laughed at the above, right after the chills I got died down.
I'll stick to my sweet beginner tarantulas and my dainty little gentleman scorp.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Python (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm not normally a pede keeper but I have had them in the past. In my experience, if they can reach the entrance, they will convert it to an exit. I bought a subspinipes and when it came in, I cracked the lid on the cup it was in and a nanosecond later I had a rather curious and excited string of legs making laps around my neck. Needless to say, I was a bit concerned. Long story short, it became very intimately acquainted with most of my upper body and upon attempting to explore the lower half of my anatomy, it bit me three times on the back. Apparently when I tensed up as I tried to pass my belt on the way down, it's head got pinched a little and it explained to me that if it was going to suffer discomfort then I would as well. 

That said, I've seen what few pedes I've had use the silicone in the corners of a tank as a ladder to get to the top. I always used heavy screen tops that were weighted down with as much as I felt comfortable putting on top of the screen. I've also been in the rather touchy position of having one climb the corners and get between the lid and the rim of the tank on that little ledge. That was a head scratcher. I don't remember how I got it down from there. 

As far as I'm aware, there is no such thing as an escape proof enclosure when it comes to pedes. Seal them in all the way around and I believe they could just osmosis their way right on through the sides, but I could be wrong.Take a lot of care when dealing with these little guys though. They can teleport and they can ooze through the tiniest of cracks. They are nothing to turn your back on.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 4, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> And, here you are, trying to convince me to add one to my list of friendly neighbourhood inverts.
> I have the utmost appreciation and respect for these awesome beings, but *under no circumstances* am I going to be dealing with that. I laughed at the above, right after the chills I got died down.
> I'll stick to my sweet beginner tarantulas and my dainty little gentleman scorp.


Ah ah ah yes, that was on purpose for joking, that's why I used the "angelic" smilies

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Ceymann (Aug 4, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> And, here you are, trying to convince me to add one to my list of friendly neighbourhood inverts.
> I have the utmost appreciation and respect for these awesome beings, but *under no circumstances* am I going to be dealing with that. I laughed at the above, right after the chills I got died down.
> I'll stick to my sweet beginner tarantulas and my dainty little gentleman scorp.


Wise choice, definitely not an invert to get just to "have" it stress involved dealing with them outweighs  pleasure of ownership. However if you really find them captivating and "have to have it" yeah go for it, but be careful.


----------



## Vanessa (Aug 4, 2016)

Jesse James said:


> Not the picture, that was just a cool picture i took, I mean the cage because of the height, everyone says to have a very tall top or your dumb and it will escape and you will have to move.lol


You know, I might LOL as well... if it weren't for all the bans in place across Ontario because of irresponsible people owning venomous creatures. I might find it far more amusing if an escaped (relatively harmless) Emperor Scorpion didn't make top news in Ontario, prompting even more bans to be put in place. I would laugh a lot more if it weren't for the fact that I know of someone who lost their dangerous centipede due to being irresponsible.
Losing a creature like that doesn't just put you at risk - it puts everyone at risk. Depending on how built up your neighbourhood is - an escape could mean that a beloved pet, belonging to a neighbour, is killed or a young child is hospitalized. And as a result, you can expect bans to follow - meaning that you ruined it for everyone else both locally and beyond.
If people are telling you that you need a better setup - why is it, exactly, that you refuse to believe them? Why are you so adverse to erring on the side of caution, even if it might seem a bit excessive in the preventing an accident? Maybe it's the fact that I work in Big Oil, but I see nothing wrong with erring on the side of caution when it might prevent an accident.
All that tells me is that you know less than they do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KevinsWither (Aug 4, 2016)

Honestly with centipedes you should be really careful. Those buggers could easily kill just about any urban animal you find normally in the neighborhood. For me, a safe cage means having the the setup be a little more comfortable for the centipede and keeping watch on it. One of my mantids escaped its cage and I saw it on a window, alive a few days later.


----------



## Python (Aug 4, 2016)

I like an animal that keeps me on my toes and pedes certainly fit nicely into that category. The bigger ones are impressive to watch and the smaller ones zoom around like they're on crack or something. I don't really know why I never got into them more but I have a feeling I'll be getting some. 

Switching gears for a moment, @Jesse James, you say you were banned from another forum for posting, for lack of a better term, test questions? Why would you come here and do the same thing if the outcome was so negative the first time? For that matter, why would you want to get unbanned if the experience was so negative? IMHO test questions on a forum with tens of thousands of discussions is a bit unwarranted. A few minutes worth of reading can tell you everything you need to know about the people who participate in those discussions. Just my own opinions that are worth nothing more than what you paid for them but maybe something to think about.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 4, 2016)

Python said:


> it bit me three times on the back.l


For real? 

Three bites from _S.subspinipes_ in a row? IMO that's a record my man :-s

Tell me more. There's a bite/s report? If not, mind you explain, please? -- for the sake of science, of course


----------



## Python (Aug 4, 2016)

There was a bite report several years ago. Not sure if it's still there or not. I'm guessing it was dry bites because it never hurt, but it was swollen for about 6 months and itched a pretty good bit. I did get some ugly looks at work and the boss made a new rule about unpacking animals at work. From then on I had to wait till I got home to check my mail. I will admit I was quite concerned for awhile though. I'll see if I can find the bite report and post a link for you.

Found it... http://arachnoboards.com/threads/scolopendra-subspinipes.254/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 4, 2016)

Python said:


> There was a bite report several years ago. Not sure if it's still there or not. I'm guessing it was dry bites because it never hurt, but it was swollen for about 6 months and itched a pretty good bit. I did get some ugly looks at work and the boss made a new rule about unpacking animals at work. From then on I had to wait till I got home to check my mail. I will admit I was quite concerned for awhile though. I'll see if I can find the bite report and post a link for you.
> 
> Found it... http://arachnoboards.com/threads/scolopendra-subspinipes.254/



Thanks man. Btw ah ah ah about your Boss new rule :-s


----------



## Python (Aug 4, 2016)

Yeah, I used to get stuff in and my girlfriend at the time would bring it to me at work so I could check it off and make sure everything was ok. After that I had to wait till I got off to check things. Oh well, such is life.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shining (Aug 4, 2016)

Python said:


> That said, I've seen what few pedes I've had use the silicone in the corners of a tank as a ladder to get to the top.


Yes, almost forgot about that. My viv has all of the side sealant scraped off for that reason. Always scrape a tank if it's going to be used for a centipede. Scary critters I don't need snuggling up to me at night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KingBaboon352 (Aug 6, 2016)

I have a 6 incher in a critter cage like the one picture above, the top is a pain for even me to get off so I have no worries of my pede escaping, plus my centipede even at night when its active doesn't try to scale the walls, when I first put it in the enclosure it climbed up and hungout on the top of the vented lid and soon came down> just keep an eye out and make sure you allways keep the top firmly closed when you close it.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 6, 2016)

KingBaboon352 said:


> I have a 6 incher in a critter cage like the one picture above, the top is a pain for even me to get off so I have no worries of my pede escaping, plus my centipede even at night when its active doesn't try to scale the walls, when I first put it in the enclosure it climbed up and hungout on the top of the vented lid and soon came down> just keep an eye out and make sure you allways keep the top firmly closed when you close it.


Which kind of KK you use, man? Can you post a pic, please  ???


----------



## KingBaboon352 (Aug 6, 2016)

It's not the biggest size they have , it's around $10 and I used my hand to give a size comparison . They have a model that's bigger then this that's around $20-$25. It works for me though . I'd recommend the $20-$25 for big pedes. Hope this helps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 6, 2016)

KingBaboon352 said:


> It's not the biggest size they have , it's around $10 and I used my hand to give a size comparison . They have a model that's bigger then this that's around $20-$25. It works for me though . I'd recommend the $20-$25 for big pedes. Hope this helps


Thank you. Oh I know well those models of KK btw, I use those for some of my T's (_P.murinus, C.marshalli_ etc) and they work very well. The reason why I didn't use one for a centipede is because I tought that from those vent holes they are able to "squeeze" and jump out easy. I'm happy to notice that with you works :-s


----------



## KingBaboon352 (Aug 6, 2016)

Yeah it all sends on the size of the pede !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 7, 2016)

Anyway, I've just played "hide & seek" -- I love to remove the top, and with tongs to lift a bit the cork bark for pinpoint the centipede -- and he/she was calm in that "snake" position where he/she burrowed :-s

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Python (Aug 8, 2016)

Mine never is calm. Mine has two speeds, light speed and teleport. It seems to be solar powered because as soon as it's underground or under one of the hides it's power runs out. Flip the hide and it suddenly springs into overdrive with a fully charged battery. I've considered putting a tiny treadmill in there to power the house off of but I'm afraid it will produce too much power and burn the house down. I do believe centipedes are as close as we'll ever come to seeing a perpetual motion machine. They are soooo interesting to watch though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## KingBaboon352 (Aug 8, 2016)

Isn't it crazy how insects seem to also have their own personalities , mine never bolts it mainly just explores around goes back to his burrow .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 8, 2016)

KingBaboon352 said:


> Isn't it crazy how insects seem to also have their own personalities , mine never bolts it mainly just explores around goes back to his burrow .


Couldn't agree more man.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 8, 2016)

However how much F-Word cool centipedes are, seriously? They are the ultimate badass predators IMO among inverts. There's no T's nor else :-s


----------



## Python (Aug 8, 2016)

You're right about that for sure. I think it's mostly due to the fact that no matter where the prey runs to, there's pede there and it's spring loaded. Bump into a pedes butt... BAM! The head whips around and lands on you. They are so long and agile. It's amazing to watch them. I only have one, a small 3 inches or so, wild caught at a friend's house. I still dread the thought of it grabbing my finger and trying to make off with it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 8, 2016)

Python said:


> You're right about that for sure. I think it's mostly due to the fact that no matter where the prey runs to, there's pede there and it's spring loaded. Bump into a pedes butt... BAM! The head whips around and lands on you. They are so long and agile. It's amazing to watch them. I only have one, a small 3 inches or so, wild caught at a friend's house. I still dread the thought of it grabbing my finger and trying to make off with it.


Ah ah, we have here in Italy a native Scolopendra as well, _S.cingulata_, full WC of course in the house of those keepers. Basically a good starter centipede, because, aside for temperament and escape ability (the same) when the venom is concerned is a bit more "mild" than Asians or American ones.


----------



## Leonardo the Mage (Aug 9, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> However how much F-Word cool centipedes are, seriously? They are the ultimate badass predators IMO among inverts. There's no T's nor else :-s


Chris, are you questioning the almighty power of the *GODDESS?* (pbah)  

Centipedes are the one thing that are banned in my house, and that's not something I have a problem with. I Have to agree with Vanessa that if a creature can scare Chris, the italian madman who cuddles with Queen baboons and OBTs, that's a creature that will eat me alive!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 9, 2016)

Leonardo the Mage said:


> Chris, are you questioning the almighty power of the *GODDESS?* (pbah)
> 
> Centipedes are the one thing that are banned in my house, and that's not something I have a problem with. I Have to agree with Vanessa that if a creature can scare Chris, the italian madman who cuddles with Queen baboons and OBTs, that's a creature that will eat me alive!!!


Leonardo, my man from Calgary Alberta Canada (like Bret 'Hitman' Hart <--- enter the crowd scream) I forgive you   

I forgive you and your question, questioning my loyalty to the *Goddess*. Nothing is more important for me than the *Goddess* 0.1_ Pelinobius_ _muticus_, the Queen of _Theraphosidae_.

The *Goddess *(PBUH - Peace Be Upon Her) is like a dream, is like the fresh water of an oasis after El Alamein desert "man VS steel" battle, the *Goddess *is a gentle benign Mother, the *Goddess *is the older Brother fighting for his young Brother against bullies, the *Goddess *is the sweet uncontrollable feeling that move the fingers of a sexy young Lady forced to become a nun at her first night of sex abstinence, the *Goddess *is the Pure, Noble _Arditi _Spirit Crazy Flame and so forth.

I just fall in love with centipedes attitude. IMO those are really badass, and a pleasure to watch while hunting. I'm concerned about their (seriously) escape ability but that's all... nothing more. I play hide and (cork bark) seek with mine.

My man Leonardo, don't close the door of your life to those amazing animals... My man Leonardo join us, the devoted, humble Priests of the *Goddess*, saviours of mankind

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## shining (Aug 9, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Leonardo, my man from Calgary Alberta Canada (like Bret 'Hitman' Hart <--- enter the crowd scream) I forgive you
> 
> I forgive you and your question, questioning my loyalty to the *Goddess*. Nothing is more important for me than the *Goddess* 0.1_ Pelinobius_ _muticus_, the Queen of _Theraphosidae_.
> 
> ...


Because I know you like this game. A clip of me finding mine for it's viv revamp I did awhile ago.






..and another of it before being introduced back to it's home.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 9, 2016)

shining said:


> Because I know you like this game. A clip of me finding mine for the big revamp I did awhile ago.


I love that position, they are so gentle, like a baby sleeping  everytime I lift the cork bark for check if the centipede still is in the enclosure, I spot mine acting the same way as yours (btw mine went in full pet hole mode and made a nice burrowing under that cork).


----------



## Vanessa (Aug 9, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> My man Leonardo join us, the devoted, humble Priests of the *Goddess*, saviours of mankind


Don't do it, @Leonardo the Mage! Don't let him talk you into one of those Demon with a Million Legs! Run!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## shining (Aug 9, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I love that position, they are so gentle, like a baby sleeping  everytime I lift the cork bark for check if the centipede still is in the enclosure, I spot mine acting the same way as yours (btw mine went in full pet hole mode and made a nice burrowing under that cork).


Yup, mine has some nice tunnels. There is four entrance/exits and it randomly appears hanging out of them from time to time. There is one in the right back corner by the water dish, another all the way on the left back corner, one in the front left corner and one in the middle of the front pane. I'm guessing there may be another under it's big piece of cork bark in the middle too.

My baby S. dehaani usually just hangs out under it's cork bark and only has one tunnel. 

Very interesting critters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 9, 2016)

shining said:


> Yup, mine has some nice tunnels. There is four entrance/exits and it randomly appears hanging out of them from time to time. There is one in the right back corner by the water dish, another all the way on the left back corner, one in the front left corner and one in the middle of the front pane. I'm guessing there may be another under it's big piece of cork bark in the middle too.
> 
> My baby S. dehaani usually just hangs out under it's cork bark and only has one tunnel.
> 
> Very interesting critters.


True. You know what sucks? That I've heard their lifespan is too short, damn :-(

Btw have you ever saw this pic? Fake, a scam like the Iraq camel spider pics or how that's possible? Wish to have a centipede so big and long :-s

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shining (Aug 9, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> True. You know what sucks? That I've heard their lifespan is too short, damn :-(
> 
> Btw have you ever saw this pic? Fake, a scam like the Iraq camel spider pics or how that's possible? Wish to have a centipede so big and long :-s
> 
> ...


It is a shame. :/

I've seen that picture. There was a guy claiming it was his grandpa in the picture on Reddit. He said it was legit. I also don't see signs of Photoshop either.

I'm saying the guy in the picture was a small framed teen and his body coupled with the illusion that is forced perspective made that pede looked so much bigger than it actually was.


----------



## Leonardo the Mage (Aug 9, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Leonardo, my man from Calgary Alberta Canada (like Bret 'Hitman' Hart <--- enter the crowd scream) I forgive you
> 
> I forgive you and your question, questioning my loyalty to the *Goddess*. Nothing is more important for me than the *Goddess* 0.1_ Pelinobius_ _muticus_, the Queen of _Theraphosidae_.
> 
> ...


I was merely commenting on how you said that Centipedes are "the ultimate badass" of all arthropods, which seemed to question the power of the GODDESS, pbuh. I only wished to bring you back to the bath of silky orange power, deep underneath the earth in our silk lined burrows. Thank you my friend for not over reacting.

I have actually met the Hitman of Calgary, he and his brother both work part time as substitute teachers with the CBE (Calgary Board of Education or Crapy Bureaucrats from Edmonton,) Whenever he comes in, dozens of kids ask for his autograph, so I asked him to sign my forehead. He was not amused.



VanessaS said:


> Don't do it, @Leonardo the Mage! Don't let him talk you into one of those Demon with a Million Legs! Run!


Don't worry. Even if I wanted and/or thought I could handle one, my Mother strongly forbid it. As she is a vet with her own practice (with operating room,), she could remove several of my non-vital organs if I ever well and truly pissed her off. She's had plenty of practice.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

